# backsplash caulk



## fast pasquale (Mar 4, 2007)

Just finished a back splash (marble) and cntrtops (ceramic tile).. all 12x12's and i want to caulk the transition from the countertops to the backsplash. What should i use? Silicone? Latex caulk? the latex with silicone caulk. Im assuming i want something with a mildicide (sp?) also?? I obviously need something that's water RESISTANT. Thanks


----------



## DesPro (Nov 2, 2006)

go here : http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=15398


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

K+B silicone.


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

Silicone, mildew resistent, clear, hair line bead..................happy customer.:clap:


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

fast pasquale said:


> Just finished a back splash (marble) and cntrtops (ceramic tile).. all 12x12's and i want to caulk the transition from the countertops to the backsplash. What should i use? Silicone? Latex caulk? the latex with silicone caulk. Im assuming i want something with a mildicide (sp?) also?? I obviously need something that's water RESISTANT. Thanks


We always use a sanded grout caulking that matches the tile grout.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

My vote: Mildew resistant clear silicone


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

this is the exact product we use

http://www.homesupplies4u.com/tilegrout_caulk.htm

Moisture and mildew resistant 
Siliconized 4 Unlimited colors 
Moisture and mildew resistant


----------



## Same Old (Mar 9, 2007)

If you want a very nice clean line, mask either side of the caulk joint to leave the size you want and then caulk. I picked up that trick from granite installers. The brown paper mask about 2 1/2" wide works pretty well. It's gummed only on one edge like a post-it note. It works very well for masking straight lines in this application.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

A.W.Davis said:


> this is the exact product we use
> 
> http://www.homesupplies4u.com/tilegrout_caulk.htm
> 
> ...


A.W. -

Thanks for the info...I bookmarked the link you provided :thumbsup:


----------



## fast pasquale (Mar 4, 2007)

A.W.. that's the product that i used..it was sanded and was color matched to my grout. I actually filled it with grout first.. let it dry for 2 days then used the caulk... we'll see....thanks for the info guys..


----------

